# Making Choices with the wife



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

We once rescued a Bulldog type breed years ago. And becasue of the landlords fear. And the fact the dog barked at her. Se had to find her a new home. Since then my wife has loved them buff looking Broad chested dogs. It really was a ideal "Nanny Dog". Well since then we now bought our own home and I have found 2 rescues with puppies. And my wife cant make up her mine. Me neither for that matter.

Any opinions would be appreciated. We love all animals to much to know what to look for in a pup/breed.

(wow, I cant find ware to upload pics) One minute everyone sorry. Ill upload the pics in a minute.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok can't wait to see the pics!  I'd go with the friendly pup that is more interested in you, but is still confident.


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

Does this work?

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../w303-h304-no/00g0g_cHxzuqTn9fz_600x450-1.jpg


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, when i clicked on it, a picture of two big blue dogs popped up. Those don't look like "rescues" with puppies. Those look like overbred backyard breeder dogs.... :/ I'd just go to petfinder.com and look for a pup there if you want to go the adoption/rescue route.


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

Festaefish said:


> Does this work?
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../w303-h304-no/00g0g_cHxzuqTn9fz_600x450-1.jpg


damn them so big ass rescues yo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Festaefish said:


> We once rescued a Bulldog type breed years ago. And becasue of the landlords fear. And the fact the dog barked at her. Se had to find her a new home. Since then my wife has loved them buff looking Broad chested dogs. It really was a ideal "Nanny Dog". Well since then we now bought our own home and I have found 2 rescues with puppies. And my wife cant make up her mine. Me neither for that matter.
> 
> Any opinions would be appreciated. We love all animals to much to know what to look for in a pup/breed.
> 
> (wow, I cant find ware to upload pics) One minute everyone sorry. Ill upload the pics in a minute.


If I might ask what a buff chested dog has to do with a "nanny dog"?
I will also say that it is difficult enough for an experienced dog handler to take on to grown dogs and pups all at once.. as needed as it may be. 
Looking for a "dog to fill that void in your life, changes when you own two bulldogs and growing, learning, peeing puppies (plural) ,, whew,, good luck! 
Think long and hard because now its not only about yall its about another living creature, in this case a few of them...:welcome:


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry guys. Got tied up with our daughter. She has a bad ear infection right now. Poor girl. Ill add the rest of the links


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for your daughter! It all depends on what you want. If your fearful the landlord will not allow bully breeds I would stay away form them until you buy a home or find a dog friendly rental. Whats the story on the dogs you posted?


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a cluster picture. top and bottom left and top and bottom right are the 2 different rescue pup groups. You can tell the difference after that with the separate pictures

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...0-no/1545799_445497358884899_1156155321_n.jpg


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...k/w300-h450-no/00N0N_f7LFFg9sjwz_600x450.jpeg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Q/w434-h450-no/00x0x_c9vikrkpphq_600x450.jpeg

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../AAAAAAAACo8/dQVYdg26N1s/w597-h799-no/187.jpg


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> If I might ask what a buff chested dog has to do with a "nanny dog"?
> I will also say that it is difficult enough for an experienced dog handler to take on to grown dogs and pups all at once.. as needed as it may be.
> Looking for a "dog to fill that void in your life, changes when you own two bulldogs and growing, learning, peeing puppies (plural) ,, whew,, good luck!
> Think long and hard because now its not only about yall its about another living creature, in this case a few of them...:welcome:


My description was just me pointing out what my wife admires or really likes about bullys. As for the NANY DOG comment. Our last bully used to run into the babys room when she cried, sniffed her, look around the room. THen go back into the living room and lay down. Nanny dog is just a word I have used since our old landlords made us get rid of her. I guess I should watch my wording better. Sorry.


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

justfornow said:


> damn them so big ass rescues yo
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya, my wife did not want the parents. Just the pups. I guess she wants to grow with them. And our 5 year old daughter.


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

I also found a old picture of our Good Ol Girl "Luna"
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...8-no/1537475_433215773446391_1903428796_o.jpg

I know there are alot of different breeds. And online ive been reading people talk about different Razerback and other nicknames. All I know about is the Blue, fawn and different colors. And the basic UKC and so forth. So I noticed the "blue" I guess (brown) pups and there parents have that saggy long droopey side lips. And the more white pups dont have it as much. Dont know the white pups parents as they were brought in after mom dies during birth.

So with my wife liking the broad chest, me liking the block heads. What are the differences in the 2 groups? in finding my wife our old Luna again.

And before anyone says it... Yes I know not all dogs are the same. Just dont know how to judge the different breeds. I already invested in 3 books and 2 puppy and dog training videos. So the pup will nto be a pet rather a family member.


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh wow. You guys have a phone app. And pictures are so much easyer. Wow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well colors are just that. Many breeds have dogs with blue noses or red noses or black noses or blue coats or fawn coats. Color is just that, what Color the dog is. You can have broad chests is many breeds. The APBT typically doesn't have a blue dog, nose or coat color. Blue dogs used to be culled back in the day because it's a dilute of black and breeders didn't want the genetic marker in their dogs. American Staffordshire Terriers or American Bullies frequently have blue coats or noses. Razors edge is am American bully bloodline. It's gets tossed around like the Colby bloodlines does on regards to APBTs. The blue dogs in yor picture look like they are from a BYB. Granted its hard to tell the whole story in a picture and one where the dog is sitting and the other is huge with puppies. You first need to decide what breed and then find a reputable breeder. The picture of the blue dogs posted are just like many other dogs in shelters. Why not adopt instead of buying one from a bad situation that promotes their "breeding" practices?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

Ames, sorry for my lack of knowledge with the acronyms. I assumed APBT stands for American PitBull Terrier? And what BYB? "Bring Your own Beer" haha joking. Really, what is BYB? As for the pups. My wife wanted a puppy. So for the past month we have called around looking at shelters and rescues. Both sets of pups ar through a rescue, ware the pups are being fostered. Or at the rescue. We have been covering every place for at least a 20 mile radius. #1 My wife and I did not want to support a backyard breeder and there $400 reforming fees. And if we did. Wed rather have $400 go to a rescue or shelter then some low life publishing pups out as fast as they can. #2 The pups are all being well taken care of through the rescue shelters.

Thank you for all that info. I will have to read it back from my computer later tonight.

So what's the differance between the brown and white patched bullys? I plan on researching bully breeds and bloodlines as soon as I get a free moment. Just looking for pointers or opinions on the 2 groups of pups wee did find. Before they are all taken.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

No need I apologize. I should apologize I usually try to explain the acronyms lol. That's a shame about no puppies being around your shelters. They are sought after at the one I volunteer for. I get wanting a puppy though. Although older dogs from a good shelter that temperament tests their dogs could be more stable than a random dog since they have had a chance to grow and mature and show their personality. yeah BYOB is bring you own beer hahaha . You got it though the BYB Stands for back yard breeder. And like I said it's had to judge based off one photo or even I judge t all without talking and knowing how the dogs were bred. Ask tons of questions that's what we are here for! When you have time I start researching through your computer there are sun forums that contain stickies. Take a look at some of them. Easier to see when not on the phone app.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Festaefish (Jan 24, 2014)

We decided not to get either one.we are debating on buying a home and think it will be better for a pup to settle into one home. Then to adjust with one home and then deal with a move and another home home to adjust to. Thanks everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

